# Golf Ball Display



## mosswood (Apr 22, 2011)

I saw something like this at a golf course I visited and thought I'd like to make one... well so far I have made it in Sketchup partially for the challenge involved there in drawing the tees and the ball. In actuallity this will be a very easy scrollsaw/drill press project and maybe some felt glued on to the surface for the "green."


----------



## Toolmaann (Feb 21, 2011)

That'd be cool, here's mine...


----------



## mosswood (Apr 22, 2011)

Very Cool... i like the dovedails... something I am still learning...


----------

